# A video for the Oscar fans.



## AllenIsbell (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello, all. My friend let me get some footage of his 125g Oscar tank. This is not the final layout of his tank. He is doing some changes to it.






Enjoy!

Allen


----------



## AllenIsbell (Jun 9, 2012)

Opps. Here's the embedded version:


----------



## Mainefishguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I would suggest telling your friend to up his WC schedule and to cut back (even eliminate) feeding goldfish from the pet store. These fish carry many diseases that can easily be past to your fish. Yes, I know its interesting to watch them eat live fish, but its not in the best interest for them.

An alternate plan would be to set up a 10 gallon tank as a quaranteen tank. Let the goldfish sit in this tank for a week and monitor them, Treat them in they are showing any signs of disease and or get rid of sick ones before feeding them to your oscars.

I use convict fry that I breed on my own for occasional oscar treats. But the main source of food should be a quality oscar pellet.

The larger of the 2 oscars looks pretty banged up. This could be because of his thrashing that was witnessed in the video. Uping the WC schedule to 2 25% changes or 1 50% change per week will help him recover quicker.

Just looking out for the best interest for the fish.


----------



## AllenIsbell (Jun 9, 2012)

He does keep his own gold fish in a quarantine tank. He buys them in bulk from pet store. Any sick fish are not fed until treated and healthy. If they can't be brought up to health, I don't know what he does with them. I haven't asked.

Their main source of food is pellets.

He said the cuts on the fish were from a piece of decor that was removed once he realized that it was unsafe. I will tell him about the water changes, and thanks for the good looking out!

I'm going to PM you about Convicts. I'm interested in keeping some.


----------

